# Anyone here spend much time with the Cobl Gobl-R seat post?



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm highly intrigued by this seat post. Illinois roads (like many roads) can seriously suck at times and while I love my Tarmac and have no plans to buy a more "flexy" bike and the moment...a bit more absorbtion in the rear would be nice.

I've been looking at this seat post for some time now and it seems it STILL isn't openly on the market for some reason. Either way...I'm hoping that it will be for next year and I was simply wondering who here has put some miles on one and what they thought of it.


----------



## BrynD4321 (Oct 22, 2011)

They are available in the UK on back order. I had to wait three months for it. The shop was only allocated three, so I was lucky to get one as I was told demand was high. 
It does what they say it will do. Takes out most of the road vibrations and soaks up the bumps. It’s like taking 20 psi out of your tyres. On my first ride I could feel lots of vibration from the pedals and handlebars which I had never noticed before as it was all drowned out by the saddle before. Felt a little bouncy at first but soon got use to it within a couple of rides. Don’t notice any bouncing at all now.
Been running it for three months now, I’ve done several 70 mile rides and one 110 mile without any issues and I no longer get bad bruising on the bum cheeks.
Appearance, at first it looked wrong, but it was just different. Took sometime before I got use to it and now I like the look of it.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> I'm highly intrigued by this seat post. Illinois roads (like many roads) can seriously suck at times and while I love my Tarmac and have no plans to buy a more "flexy" bike and the moment...a bit more absorbtion in the rear would be nice.
> 
> I've been looking at this seat post for some time now and it seems it STILL isn't openly on the market for some reason. Either way...I'm hoping that it will be for next year and I was simply wondering who here has put some miles on one and what they thought of it.


it didn't come out until early this year so they may still be catching up on production

I bought a roubaix frame late last year and didn't get the cobl gobl until Feb.

the poster above is spot on 

it does work

it is sort of ugly but grows on you

it is bit heavier

it has a bit more setback than a standard 25mm

it seems odd at first but you get used to it quickly - i don't even notice the flexing anymore

since it pivots down from the front when you sit on it, you have to adjust the seat slightly more angled down and slightly higher


----------



## jmontgomery (Jul 8, 2011)

If anyone has a line on where I could buy one I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

First off...thanks for the replies fellas!



jmontgomery said:


> If anyone has a line on where I could buy one I'd appreciate it.


Second...I too would like to know where to get my hands on one. I'm willing to wait until next season though...hopefully they will be easier to find by that time.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

I have seen it with Dutch Concept stores like Stappenbelt.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Can anyone compare it with carbon pave seatpost?


----------



## flat ark (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone still looking for one of these posts? I have one that only has 1 ride on it. Bought it for my Mtb but don't think it is suited very well for mountain biking. Don't own a road bike. Will take $200 shipped for it. Contact me at [email protected]


----------

